# Anlaufzeit bei Stern/Dreieck-Umschaltung



## twols (5 April 2012)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Anlaufzeit berechnen, die ein 75 kW Motor brauchen würde, um bei Stern/Dreieck-Umschaltung zu beschleunigen. Wie kann ich da vorgehen? Ich habe eine Kennlinie des Motors, die Anlaufzeit bei Dreieckschaltung, die Lastdaten (Lüfterkennlinie).

Kann man als Umschaltzeit die Anlaufzeit des Motors im Dreieck bei ca. 70% der Netzspannung benutzen?


----------



## winnman (5 April 2012)

Die Daten des Motors allein reichen nicht, was treibt er denn an? Ventilator, Pumpe, Fürderband, Steinbrecher, Kompressor, . . .

Jedes dieser Teile hat eine andere Kennlienie.

Ich würde für die IBS den Motor auf Stern anlaufen lassen, die Zeit stoppen bis der Strom zurückgeht bzw, die Drehzahl erreicht ist.

Das dann Proggen und fertig.

bei den 1. paar Starts noch im Auge behalten (besonders wenns Antriebe sind die ev. bei zu kurzer Pause dann wesentlich schwerer wideranlaufen (zB.: Kompressor). Da dann ev nachbessern bzw verhindern dass entweder der Antrieb zu früh stehen bleibt bzw. dass vor Wideranlauf eine entsprechende Pause ist.


----------



## twols (5 April 2012)

Ich habe ja geschrieben: Lüfterkennlinie, also M~n². Leider steht mir zur Zeit keine Hardware zu Verfügung, die Zeit soll theoretisch ermittelt (geschätzt) werden.

Das Problem ist ja, dass der Motor in der Sternschaltung mit einem geringeren Moment anläuft und ggf. zu Warm wird. Dann kann er nur seltener pro Stunde starten.

Ich dachte es gibt eine Art Pi*Daumen Formel mit der man die Zeit des S/D-Anlaufs aus dem Dreieckanlauf schätzen kann...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2012)

Bei einem Lüftermotor kannst du nicht, wie winman geschrieben hat, im Stern anlaufen lassen und warten bis die Drehzahl erreicht ist. Denn wenn der Lüfter im Nennbetrieb später mit Nennleistung läuft, wird er im Stern nicht die Nenndrehzahl erreichen da im Stern nur ein drittel des Drehmomentes zur Verfügung steht. Beim Test könnte man höchstens hergehen und messen/schauen wann die Motordrehzahl nicht mehr weiter steigt, und dann auf Dreieck umschalten.

Um die Anlaufzeit zu berechnen, müsstest du zusätzlich zu deiner Lüfterkennlinie noch die Daten für das Massenträgheitsmoment vorliegen haben. In der Anlaufphase ist das die Hauptkomponente der Last. Zusammen mit der Lüfterkennlinie dürfte sich dann daraus etwas berechnen lassen.


----------



## magmaa (7 April 2012)

Ohne Kennlinie und Daten wird eine Berechnung schwierig...
Wie man Grundsätzlich die Hochlaufzeit Berechnet steht hier auf Seite 50
Bei Siemens gibt es im DT- Konfigurator eine Programm (link) zur Anlaufberechnung damit kannst du bei bedarf rumspielen.


----------



## twols (12 April 2012)

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass wenn der Motor im Dreieck anläuft, er auch im YD-Anlauf thermisch nicht überlastet wird?


----------



## magmaa (19 April 2012)

Ob der Motor thermisch überlastet wird beim Anlaufen hängt wieder von der länger Anlaufzeit ab, die wiederum im wesentlichen von der ges. Massenträgheit abhängig ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 April 2012)

twols schrieb:


> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass wenn der Motor im Dreieck anläuft, er auch im YD-Anlauf thermisch nicht überlastet wird?


Diese Frage kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten, Versuch macht kluch ;-) . Um was für eine Anwendung handelt es sich eigentlich? Ist denn überhaupt ein Schwerst-Anlauf zu erwarten? Was für einen Motorschutz gibt es? Ich hatte mal Rauchgasventilatoren (ohne Motorschutz) mit ca. 140s Hochlaufzeit. Das Cosinus-Viech konnte man beim Hochlauf in den Schützen jaulen hören, aber so schnell stirbt eine Asynchronmaschine nicht nicht.

Falls deine Anwendung wirklich kritisch ist, solltest du dich bei einem Sachberater für Schalt- und Schutztechnik über mögliche Maßnahmen informieren. Bei Siemens gibt es in diesem Bereich sehr gute Ansprechpartner.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 April 2012)

twols schrieb:


> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass wenn der Motor im Dreieck anläuft, er auch im YD-Anlauf thermisch nicht überlastet wird?



Zitat aus dem Fachbuch zum Thema Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf, dass ich 1994 in meiner Ausbildung genutzt habe:

"...außerdem wird das Netz dadurch besonders belastet. Daher lassen die Energieversorgungsunternehmen zur Vermeidung solcher hohen Einschaltströme direktes Einschalten von Motoren ab 5,5 kW nicht zu. Käfigläufermotoren ab 5,5 kW dürfen wegen des hohen Einschaltstromes nicht direkt am Netz eingeschaltet werden."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Fachbuch zum Thema Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf, dass ich 1994 in meiner Ausbildung genutzt habe:
> 
> "...außerdem wird das Netz dadurch besonders belastet. Daher lassen die Energieversorgungsunternehmen zur Vermeidung solcher hohen Einschaltströme direktes Einschalten von Motoren ab 5,5 kW nicht zu. Käfigläufermotoren ab 5,5 kW dürfen wegen des hohen Einschaltstromes nicht direkt am Netz eingeschaltet werden."



Naja wenn du einen eigenen Trafo hast kann dich die EVU mal. Es gibt durchaus Anwendungen wo es früher schon mal üblich war in Dreieck zu starten und
dann in Stern weiterzuarbeiten um ein großes Losbrechmoment zu haben.


----------



## atrius (29 April 2012)

Lüfterantrieb 75kW im SD anlaufen lassen, macht dies überhaupt Sinn? Falls die Umschaltung nicht haargenau stimmt, wird nichts gespart, nur die Anlaufzeit verlängert. So wie angegeben, soll mehrmals pro Stunde gestartet werden können...wäre da nicht ein Sanftanlauf die bessere Lösung? Der Drehmomentverlauf eines Lüfters wäre somit viel einfacher zu optimieren. Die Mehrkosten wären in weniger als einem Jahr, wenn nicht sogar Monaten wieder drinn! SD ist gut und recht, aber in der heutigen Zeit von AKW abschalten und Energiesparen eigentlich Steinzeittechnik.
Es gäbe sogar Tools, z.B. Sinasave von Siemens, wo dies einfach ausgerechnet werden kann....


----------



## UniMog (29 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Naja wenn du einen eigenen Trafo hast kann dich die EVU mal. Es gibt durchaus Anwendungen wo es früher schon mal üblich war in Dreieck zu starten und
> dann in Stern weiterzuarbeiten um ein großes Losbrechmoment zu haben.



Im Dreieck starten und dann im Stern weiter .....:shock: Das ist aber eine sehr interessante Schaltung....... kannst du die mal genau erklären wo man auf sowas trifft oder braucht und was das für ein Motor ist ???
Woran erkenne ich einen Motor der im Dreieck startet und dann für den Rest des Tages im Stern weiter arbeitet ????? Was steht da auf dem Typenschild ???
Ich kenne nur Stern Dreieck oder direkt ...... 

Ich bin ja keine Antriebsfachfrau aber geht es bei einem Stern- Dreick-Anlauf nicht erstmal darum den Strom zu begrenzen ???? Schonmal auf einfaches zB. Siemens Zeitrelais Stern-Dreieck 3RP1574-1NP30 geschaut ????? 
Die Max Zeit ist meistens Zeitbereich=1..20 s klar gibt auch andere..... aber braucht man kaum.

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2012)

Das war ein Pendelfräser um Schloßkasten einzufräsen. Das werkzeug wurde direkt ohne Getriebe
angetrieben, an einen Exenter war dann dieses Werkzeug angebracht. Da dieser unter Umständen 
an eine ungünstigen Position stehenbleiben konnte, war dieses hohe Losbrechmoment erforderlich. 
Die Anlaufzeit war vielleicht eine halbe Sekunde und das ganze wurde noch zusätzlich mit einen Strom-
relais überwacht. 
Dieses habe ich in einer Gebrauchtmaschine vorgefunden und diese dürfte jetzt so 40 Jahre alt sein, aber
es funktioniert. Es ist nun mal so das du beim Dreieck ein größeres Drehmoment hast und das wurde hier genutzt.

Technische Details kann ich ihr nicht mehr nennen, da es schon 20 Jahre her ist wo ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## UniMog (29 April 2012)

Aha.... wenn ich das richtig verstehe war die Motorschaltung eigentlich für Stern (Spulenspannung 230VAC/400VAC)  und man hat Ihn getunt und
kurz in 400VAC laufen lassen wo er "normal" bei längerem Betrieb zerstört wird.

Kannte ich so auch noch nicht... Danke für Info


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2012)

Wenn ich es mir überlege ist das sogar noch heute zeitgemäß, Standardmotor ohne irgendwelche 
teuren Regler, einfach gelöst.


----------



## twols (4 Mai 2012)

Der SD-Anlauf sollte bei einem Ventilator eingesetzt werden. Da man bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ein geringeres Moment benötigt, ist das reduzierte Moment im Stern ja ok. Später wird umgeschaltet, aber der Zeitpunkt ist nicht meine Sache, sondern des Kunden.

Was ich bisher so erfahren habe: Sternanlauf ist weniger kritisch als direkt (wussten wir schon alle). Daher kann der Motor ruhig die 2-3-fache Zeit belastet werden (der Strom ist ja um sqrt(3) geringer). Wenn der Motor also den Anlauf im Dreieck schafft, auch im Schweranlauf, dann bei gleichem Massenträgheitsmoment auch im SD-Anlauf.


----------



## CK1 (18 Mai 2012)

besteht vieleicht die möglichkeit den Motor über einen Softstarter zu starten?


----------

